# msktutil + net command



## STOIE (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi all,

So, I'm configuring a FreeBSD instance to run kerberos(8) via a keytab to AD.
Basically, I am at the point of the system being able to register in AD, the machine account is successfully created... (from first glance)... however, the `msktutil` command dies with it unable to locate the net command (for like net ads join I imagine), this results with the keytab never being successfully created (useless).

How do I get the net command...? ...well, install samba right..? (on Debian I would use samba-common-bin, not avail on bsd).. So, I install the samba(36 or 41 whatever) package, and then it proceeds to delete msktutil... (useless).

All in all, my question would be, how do I install the net binary, yet still keep msktutil installed? (and functioning).

A thousand thanks to all ahead of time!
Whoever can find me a solution will receive a shrine in their honor, somewhere in my office 

Thanks all,
Aaron.


----------



## STOIE (Aug 24, 2015)

No one able to help?
Please


----------

